# Wheel guns are best for target practice



## Dsig1

I went down to the range today with my old trusty S&W Model 19 and promptly shot my best group ever, 1.5" from 45 feet. I've shot primarily my semi autos all summer and there has been marked improvement in my skills to this point, shooting consistent 4"- groups with my Kimber TLE. But, today reminded me of a statement I've posted before and will again here, "the only gun I'll never sell is my S&W Model 19". It seems that I can just take it out and have pure confidence in its dead on accuracy after 3 months of not shooting it. Along with this group were others under 3". When people address this forum looking for a "range gun" my first suggestion will always be a K framed S&W or similar wheel gun. I think that the loading process and the finite amount of shots in the chamber, slow you down and force better concentration on the target. With my semi autos, I figure there's always another bullet in the clip, so what if that last shot was a flier.


----------



## Wyatt

That 6" barrel doesn't hurt any with the accuracy either.


----------



## Dsig1

Wyatt said:


> That 6" barrel doesn't hurt any with the accuracy either.


Not at all. However, I still use my Kimber CDP for home protection since the 19 and my Kimber TLE are bulky as drawer guns. I may be picking up a 4" Model 19 in the near future if I can find one in the right condition/price range.


----------



## TOF

Everybody should have at least 1 .357 Revolver and 1 9MM. We can have all the others our pocket book will take care of but those 2 are IMHO mandatory. :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf

TOF said:


> Everybody should have at least 1 .357 Revolver and 1 9MM. We can have all the others our pocket book will take care of but those 2 are IMHO mandatory. :mrgreen:


Then I am Finally ok in your eyes.:mrgreen:

I just picked up Ruger New Blackhawk in .357, Stainless with the 6-1/2" barrel. so far i love it.

P.S. NICE GROUP Dsig1. Confidence is a wonderful thing. I bet that even helps you too.


----------



## TOF

niadhf said:


> Then I am Finally ok in your eyes.:mrgreen:
> 
> I just picked up Ruger New Blackhawk in .357, Stainless with the 6-1/2" barrel. so far i love it.
> 
> P.S. NICE GROUP Dsig1. Confidence is a wonderful thing. I bet that even helps you too.


You were always OK niadhf, a bit slow but OK. :anim_lol:

With that new Blackhawk you have caught up.

Enjoy it. :smt1099

PS: We expect a range report.


----------



## Wyatt

TOF said:


> Everybody should have at least 1 .357 Revolver and 1 9MM. We can have all the others our pocket book will take care of but those 2 are IMHO mandatory. :mrgreen:


Great minds think alike, TOF!

92FS and 686+ were the first two guns I bought and I still have them both. :smt023


----------



## Baldy

Couldn't agree more with TOF as I am lucky enough to several of both styles.
9mm-S&W/M&P, & Glock 19
.357 Python 6", Trooper 4", S&W M-19 4", Rugers SS 2 4" & 1 23/4". 
As you can see I enjoy my 9mm & .357's. :smt023


----------



## JONSCH

revolvers are old fashioned


----------



## TOF

JONSCH said:


> revolvers are old fashioned


So is the Moon.

What does either have to do with the price of Tea in China?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I must be alone in this. Although I REALLY enjoyed the trigger on a friends 686, I didn't enjoy shooting it nearly as much as my semi-autos (nor were the groups nearly as good). I don't know...maybe it's just the fact that I have shot semi-autos since I began with handguns, but either way I enjoy the autos more.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

> Wheel guns are best for target practice


I guess that depends on the purpose of your practice. I am boring and only interested in handguns for defense, and therefore only have autos. I only practice defensive type shooting, so I only practice with autos. Shooting a revolver would have no practical purpose for me, and so it wouldn't be "best" for me at all.

I guess I am still having trouble with this "fun" concept. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador

BeefyBeefo said:


> I must be alone in this.


Nope, despite the reliability factor of a revolver, I prefer a semi-auto.


----------



## Bisley

It really makes no difference to me. I like them all, but I am probably a little bit more consistently accurate with semi-autos.


----------



## jeb21

TOF said:


> So is the Moon.
> 
> What does either have to do with the price of Tea in China?


LOL!


----------



## Fred40

Mike Barham said:


> I guess that depends on the purpose of your practice. I am boring and only interested in handguns for defense, and therefore only have autos. I only practice defensive type shooting, so I only practice with autos. Shooting a revolver would have no practical purpose for me, and so it wouldn't be "best" for me at all.
> 
> I guess I am still having trouble with this "fun" concept. :mrgreen:


And I shoot for fun/competition. HD is not a major concern for me. (Small town....house off the beaten path). Still, all the use has given me confidence to use them for HD should the need arise. Not as prepared as you, but certainly better than the average "buy a gun and stick it in my nightstand" owner.


----------



## Willybone

Wheel guns are best for _everything!!_*

* - This applies to shots #1-6, your mileage may vary after that.


----------



## Mike Barham

Willybone said:


> Wheel guns are best for _everything!!_*
> 
> * - This applies to shots #1-6, your mileage may vary after that.


Huh. I find autos faster for the first shot out of the holster, and faster for splits between all shots. Faster is better.


----------



## Dsig1

Mike Barham said:


> Huh. I find autos faster for the first shot out of the holster, and faster for splits between all shots. Faster is better.


To quote my wife, "there's fast, then there's fun". :smt083

She likes shooting my S&W 34 more than my Buckmark.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Mike Barham said:


> I guess I am still having trouble with this "fun" concept. :mrgreen:


Ha! Speaking of which, we're about 1 month out for everyone to start posting their zombie targets, right?


----------



## niadhf

Dsig1 said:


> To quote my wife, "there's fast, then there's fun". :smt083


not gonna go where this will lead :smt083



> She likes shooting my S&W 34 more than my Buckmark.


She'd love my first pistol then .36 navy colt . love that black powder.:smt023


----------



## niadhf

TOF said:


> You were always OK niadhf, a bit slow but OK. :anim_lol:
> 
> With that new Blackhawk you have caught up.
> 
> Enjoy it. :smt1099
> 
> PS: We expect a range report.


Well, i started with a .36 navy colt, then a .45 acp. My opinion...every one should have one :anim_lol:

Slow, yeah a bit. But i hit what i aim for. quick (very) report. I need to choose a load and adjust sights for POA, but 5 shots touching, 1 flyer, 38 swc. first 6 shots. I like it ALMOST as much as my .45 colt Vaquero (original). Course the Stainles part makes it nice for hunting.:smt033
i love plinking with .38s out of it.


----------



## niadhf

Mike Barham said:


> Huh. I find autos faster for the first shot out of the holster, and faster for splits between all shots. *Faster is better*.


ONLY if you hit right with those faster shots.:buttkick:


----------



## Mike Barham

niadhf said:


> ONLY if you hit right with those faster shots.:buttkick:


Of course. Only hits count. And hits with a short-trigger auto come faster than with a DA revolver for most people, unless their last name happens to be Miculek.


----------



## Dsig1

Mike Barham said:


> Of course. Only hits count. And hits with a short-trigger auto come faster than with a DA revolver for most people, unless their last name happens to be Miculek.


Saw my lawyer today. He said it would cost about $3,000 total to legally change my name to Miculek. He did add that it wasn't really a guarantee that I'd be able to shoot my Model 19 any faster. :smt033


----------



## rx7dryver

I do not know why but I have always been able to shoot wheelguns better than autos.


----------



## BULLMACK45

*revolvers*



JONSCH said:


> revolvers are old fashioned


 My firearms have different purposes. S&W 686+ 357 self defence, Colt 1991A1 45ACP self defence,Ruger P-95 DC 9mm. Target practice ,self defence,Rossi 2 " 38spl. Wifes bed gun, JC Higgins 22 9 shot revolver (old) plinker, NA Arms 1 1/8 barrel 22. ?? just to have one. JBR


----------



## Seabee

*I'm going with this advise ...*

"Fast is fine but accuracy is final. You must learn to be slow in a hurry" ...Wyatt Earp.....


----------



## Couch Potato

*Entertaining topic*



Seabee said:


> "Fast is fine but accuracy is final. You must learn to be slow in a hurry" ...Wyatt Earp.....


 Wyatt Earp was famous for passing ordinances banning the carrying of guns, which by the way we now know were unconstitutional given the recent supreme court decisions. He was a long-time resident of California, and his effect on that issue is still felt by residents of that state today. 
Can you tell I am not a fan of Wyatt Earp? :smt082

This old thread is certainly worth reading. I know I definitely shoot better using a GP100 with a 6" barrel than an LCP. However, when comparing weapons that are similar in size I shoot better, and for longer periods of time, with a semi-auto pistol. Revolvers have many fine characteristics, but generally superior performance is not one of them.


----------

